# new revenue equipment on the Salina Lincoln & Western



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

This was the first firing on the Salina Lincoln and Western for my new mogul. My friends George and Margaret helped me fire it for the first time last Sunday in Kansas. It ran really well right out of the box. Now to the decals and radio control.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good!! I usually forget to take pictures when I run my steam engine. Too busy trying to keep it going!

Mark


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Richard, welcome to live steam. Nice you could get a pix loaded with your dial up! Which steamer is that? 2-6-0? Might get one of those Summerlands Chuffer pipes for it, that's what mine had on it when I was running at your place. Good stack talk with it.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Good buy! I love my Nevada Shortline Mogul! It is a great running loco.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

looks good Richard!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Richard, look'n good! I love the lines of that locomotive!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Chris Snyder has been promoted to engineer on the Salina Lincoln & Western. Here he is highballing a 10 car mixed train head ended by the line's new live steam mog







ul.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, it's always nice when someone gets promoted to engineer! More pics!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Richard. Your layout is most suitable for Live Steam. The image is great.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow 10 cars? Are they all AMS cars? Roller bearing conversion or stock bearings? I have a mogul and I love it...just finished repainting it. Check ET&S Railroad #6 thread.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

There were 8 Accucraft cars, 4 of them stock and 4 with ball bearings, I Northeast Narrow Gauge kit with hartford products trucks and one Bronson-Tate South Pacific Coast # 47 caboose, both without ball bearings. So only 4 cars had ball bearings. The mogul was working pretty hard but it did the job. This photo was taken on about the 10th firing of the loco.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, is the loco stock, or has it been modified?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

At present the loco is stock, but I intend to have the cylinders bored out and add radio control and perhaps a wooden cab and pilot.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Hottman is the man for that, but you are pretty handy, so are you going to do the boring yourself?


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I think I will contact Dave. I'm not ready for boring cylinders myself.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

It was a nice sunny day today with little wind so I fired up my mogul. I am just a novice at this but I got burn times of about 35 minutes and a really nice plume. I think I am in danger of becoming a real steamaholic.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh oh, no vaccine for that!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

What is it Lucy Van-Pelt told Charlie Brown? Oh yeah..."The fact that you can ask this question means that you are not too far gone!" I guess you'll just have to do some more runs!!


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"Uh oh, no vaccine for that!" 

Come on Jerry....we wouldn't take it anyway! 

Larry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By R Snyder on 20 Nov 2009 03:26 PM 
I think I am in danger of becoming a real steamaholic. 
Another sparkie sliding into he deep end.... What's this world coming to??!?!?!?!? 

On second thought, maybe we shouldn't get started on that...


----------

